# A Gloat for Bernie



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Bernie,

I finally broke down and did it after finding a good deal at Packard Woodworking. The 1220 VS is heading my way for a grand total delivered price of $585 and I am jumping with joy :sold:

Now I got to get busy building a new stand for it and selling off my old mini


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats on your new purchase Bob. Expect to see all kinds of turnings now. No excuse. We will need pics too, or Harry will be upset. LOL


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats Bob you are going to love it. I love the VS on mine. I am posting some things tonight I made on mine today.


----------

